# Your License Fee, Here's What You Pay For



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Several apparent illegals, not talking about country of origin, were run off the Patapsco River by DNR. They were "netting trout" but not a single fine was written. An older gentleman raised issue and was almost arrested. This crap is outta control.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

I've heard that happen in Delaware........the reason they turn'em loose is that they don't want to be "racist"


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

thats what happen when the US decided to hire individuals who are illegal so they can pay them below min-wages under the table. so dont blame the illegals , blame "GEORGE BUSH"!!!
and yes the older fella was in his rt to complain as i would have too!!!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Alot of people are feeling the pinch and many more are hurting. Doesn't mean that DNR should walk away from writing tickets just because it's convenient. 

One way or another we all pay.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Hmmmmm,I suppose if i were to grab the net,That would be theft.Who has the rights anymore?Anyone Know?Anyone?I will not let this happen in front of me,,,unless there are more than 3 individuals.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Same thing happens at the North Beach Pier. Those people keep everything that they pull in regardless of size. We complain to the authorities (beach guards?????) do nothing when we have a chance to get the DNR involved then the people are kicked off the pier and most of the time if required are given a ticket. A couple days later they are right back and the drama starts all over again.:--|:--|


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

*No easy solution without enforcement*

Illegal poaching has been going on for years and years. You should have seen the absolute idiotic morons at Matapeake, many years ago that kept all kinds of undersize fish. This was before illegal aliens were even talked about. Hell, at that time, we probably thought an illegal alien was from outer space. Since I am thinking about this, I am pretty sure I am from another fishing planet.

Steve


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah... they are illegal illegals illegally catching illegal fish and illegally taking illegally large numbers of illegal fish and illegally using illegal methods to catch illegal fish and then the illegals are illegally disregarded by the authorities who are themselves acting illegally about stopping the illegals from illegally catching illegal fish with illegal methods and illegally keeping the illegal fish thereby creating a situation where I am illegally being deprived of the illegal licensing fees that are used to stock fish and support the illegals with their illegal fishing activities and which supports the dumbkoff DNRs folk who are illegally performing their jobs with the illegally taken license fees that I was stupid enough to LEGALLY pay. Argh... just another one to peg on the politicians.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Is an illegal a sick bird??


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

steve grossman said:


> Is an illegal a sick bird??


No way... They are a protected bird.... protected by the ruling elite for their own use and need.


----------



## CVILLEFISHERR (Feb 28, 2008)

can i get a 





AMEN AMEN AMEN AMEN.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Worst joke EVER
Quote:
Originally Posted by steve grossman 
Is an illegal a sick bird??


----------



## pan0k (Aug 27, 2002)

saltandsand said:


> Several apparent illegals, not talking about country of origin, were run off the Patapsco River by DNR. They were "netting trout" but not a single fine was written. An older gentleman raised issue and was almost arrested. This crap is outta control.


It is not just that, it is happening every where. I sure hope that DNR realized, now before it became too late like our borders, that by not enforcing the law, they are not just hurting themselves but also hurting the thing that they are trying to protect.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

pan0k said:


> It is not just that, it is happening every where. I sure hope that DNR realized, now before it became too late like our borders, that by not enforcing the law, they are not just hurting themselves but also hurting the thing that they are trying to protect.



I fear it may already be too late. Just as at the borders, someone in authority at DNR is making the call and passing the instruction to not take action, nolle pros actions that where started in derivation of the instruction, and to otherwise enforce the WILLFULLY BLIND EYE CODE.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a close friend that is a regular police officer. Not DNR but I am sure that they are actiing under the same type of thinking. It is more work and headache for them to ticket or arrest an illegal person then a legal citizen. They will pull over a car full of illegals b/c of a bad registation and do NOTHING because when they ask for ID none of them have any. Then they ask for names well they play the "No obla Engleash" or Hoviar. They are all using the same name to cause confusion. So in the long run its more work so they just let them go....


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

justinfisch01 said:


> I have a close friend that is a regular police officer. Not DNR but I am sure that they are actiing under the same type of thinking. It is more work and headache for them to ticket or arrest an illegal person then a legal citizen. They will pull over a car full of illegals b/c of a bad registation and do NOTHING because when they ask for ID none of them have any. Then they ask for names well they play the "No obla Engleash" or Hoviar. They are all using the same name to cause confusion. So in the long run its more work so they just let them go....



Thanks, I'll keep that in mind. If I should ever find myself in a jam I'll be more convicing if I say

"*Ich spreche kein Englisch*." Here's this might help: http://www.clip2go.com/deutsch-englisch/wd_Ich+spreche+kein+Englisch._108313.htm


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Just a couple of thoughts...
If they are illegal, do you think they even have any money to pay a fine?
If they get thrown in jail WE pay to keep them there.
They aren't the only poachers in our waters.
We can't even deal with our "legal" citizens let alone others of questionable origin.
It doesn't mattter what happens, as we all know, and as sad as it is, WE all pay in the end and it just ain't right!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

scavengerj said:


> Just a couple of thoughts...
> If they are illegal, do you think they even have any money to pay a fine?
> If they get thrown in jail WE pay to keep them there.
> They aren't the only poachers in our waters.
> ...


All good points
But I think that a lot of the people just do not know.
example: NB I was watching the fishing with a DNR officer that talks with me everytime he is in the are with his boat.
There was a gentleman cutting up small fish for bait. The dnr man asked him if he knew what the minimums were for the fish he was cutting up. He had a small croaker and it was around five inches long. The man did not know what kind of fish he had. The dnr officer warned him and let him go. I believe that the man stopped by a walmart, got his license, a cheap rod, and went fishing.
This is a person not knowing and had no one to teach him.

I see this a lot down there and help when I can. This man was keeping everything he caught and I honestly believe he did not know.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

jcreamer said:


> All good points
> But I think that a lot of the people just do not know.
> example: NB I was watching the fishing with a DNR officer that talks with me everytime he is in the are with his boat.
> There was a gentleman cutting up small fish for bait. The dnr man asked him if he knew what the minimums were for the fish he was cutting up. He had a small croaker and it was around five inches long. The man did not know what kind of fish he had. The dnr officer warned him and let him go. I believe that the man stopped by a walmart, got his license, a cheap rod, and went fishing.
> ...


JC, I agree with your point and also with how the incident was handled. A perfect outcome in many regards.

With all due respect that's not what this thread is about. The incidents that are being discussed are egregious conduct that are way beyond the minor vagarity you've identified.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

jcreamer said:


> All good points
> But I think that a lot of the people just do not know.
> example: NB I was watching the fishing with a DNR officer that talks with me everytime he is in the are with his boat.
> There was a gentleman cutting up small fish for bait. The dnr man asked him if he knew what the minimums were for the fish he was cutting up. He had a small croaker and it was around five inches long. The man did not know what kind of fish he had. The dnr officer warned him and let him go. I believe that the man stopped by a walmart, got his license, a cheap rod, and went fishing.
> ...


Ignorance is not an excuse!!!You must know the laws! If not look them up as all of us do. I just can go buy a gun and go shoot what ever I want when ever I want. Also when you buy a license they are supposed to issue you a handbook and usually in the big fishing areas at walmart they have a fish ID with the sizes and creels. I see paoching happening almost EVERYTIME I go to OC. Not so much on AI but the Bulkhead. Don't even get me started. I have witnessed on atleast two seperate occasions fish being caught, walked down the street andcome back in lesss then 3 minutes. They know they are doing wrong or they would just leave the fish in a cooler where they are fishing. To be completely honest but I haven't witness what I would think is a US citizen acting like this. I have only seen this in what I would call illegals. I also see tons of this up at Conowingo Dam which is more of my home waters but I see it all the time. I just am getting sick and tired of it. Plus they bring Every single person and their brother with them to fish. Probably none of them have licenses and squeeze me, a licensed, ethical fisherman out of "my fishing" area. I have requested a number of times that DNR come up to the dam but it never happens. Only maybe during shad fishing, that might be the only time I see them up there. and I fish that area about 3 times a week


----------



## NoVaCaster (Mar 1, 2007)

justinfisch01 said:


> Ignorance is not an excuse!!!You must know the laws! If not look them up as all of us do. I just can go buy a gun and go shoot what ever I want when ever I want. Also when you buy a license they are supposed to issue you a handbook and usually in the big fishing areas at walmart they have a fish ID with the sizes and creels. I see paoching happening almost EVERYTIME I go to OC. Not so much on AI but the Bulkhead. Don't even get me started. I have witnessed on atleast two seperate occasions fish being caught, walked down the street andcome back in lesss then 3 minutes. They know they are doing wrong or they would just leave the fish in a cooler where they are fishing. To be completely honest but I haven't witness what I would think is a US citizen acting like this. I have only seen this in what I would call illegals. I also see tons of this up at Conowingo Dam which is more of my home waters but I see it all the time. I just am getting sick and tired of it. Plus they bring Every single person and their brother with them to fish. Probably none of them have licenses and squeeze me, a licensed, ethical fisherman out of "my fishing" area. I have requested a number of times that DNR come up to the dam but it never happens. Only maybe during shad fishing, that might be the only time I see them up there. and I fish that area about 3 times a week


I agree,ignorance is no excuse!:redface:Maybe (someday) they will make people pass some-sort of test for the areas they purchase a license to fish.Ha-ha-ha funny huh?
As for the Illegals,welcome to new/old America,I've seen some real poaching at Chain Bridge VA side and Fletchers through the years and being so out-numbered I couldn't say chit to them about it.I hate to say it,but it's only going to get worse...........


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

NoVaCaster said:


> I agree,ignorance is no excuse!:redface:Maybe (someday) they will make people pass some-sort of test for the areas they purchase a license to fish.Ha-ha-ha funny huh?
> As for the Illegals,welcome to new/old America,I've seen some real poaching at Chain Bridge VA side and Fletchers through the years and being so out-numbered I couldn't say chit to them about it.I hate to say it,but it's only going to get worse...........


 People thats what happens when you vote "REPUBLICAN"!!!


----------



## pan0k (Aug 27, 2002)

scavengerj said:


> Just a couple of thoughts...
> If they are illegal, do you think they even have any money to pay a fine?
> If they get thrown in jail WE pay to keep them there.
> They aren't the only poachers in our waters.
> ...


I would agree, but still they need to be obeying the laws. Look at all the benefits illegal citizen have....
1. He/She can over fish/crab without having to worry about paying for it.
2. He/She can keep everything I get out of the water.
3. He/She doesn't have to pay income tax. (all these day laborer jobs are all tax free, BTW.)
4. He/She can use the wonderful health care for free, especially those universal health care plan. (Ref. Mexican just cross over to have their baby in Texas's hospital and then go back home without having to pay a dime. This make their baby a U.S. Citizen.)
5. All their children get to go to public school for free, all thanks to our taxes that were supposed to help our children.
6. He/She can kill legal citizens. What did he/she get for that? He/She gets kick out of the country. Then later on he/she could then sneak back in and kill some more. If this isn't terrorism, then I don't know what is. (Ref. Norfolk man lost his daughter due to drunk driving by an illegal. The person in question got arrested before for drunk driving, but have been let go.)
7. If he/she get caught and deported, he/she has all those group (ie, CASA) that help him/her get a news conference so he/she can blast those legal citizen for not taking care of him/her. (Ref. In California an illegal immigrant got caught. On CNN news conference with her, she blasted Americans for a whole bunch of stuff, but in the end, wants her son to stay in the U.S. because he is a U.S. born citizen.)

What's more need to happen before something will be done? For a free country that we lived in, illegals are getting them for free at our expense. Sorry for sidetracking to other area and not to our favorite topics - fishing.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

pan0K, I totally agree. I wasn't defending those actions at all. Shoot, they have as many rights and more benefits then some citizens. But I do know for a fact that it is not only illegals that do such things.

Viva revolution!!! It's coming. I hope.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Updating the report... More than a few complaints have been made by the local anglers. DNR has been out in force this year. Today I saw two officers with guns and cuffs walking in a decided direction, apparently addressing a call on the river...I did not get involved beyond what I saw. Glad to see attention being brought and applaude their response. I'm happy to see their "good" work.


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

I'm from Virginia, to say how bad it has become, a person who clearly knew the rules on a pier I fished was keeping undersized fish of all species. When I told him they were illegal, he said, oh don't worry, when the officials come i will not speak english then....

:--|:--|:--|


----------



## callou2131 (Jul 22, 2008)

Go to kent narrows some night. I call DNR there all the time. Occasionaly they will show up a few hours later. I see illegals catching very undersized rockfish, putting them in a garbage bag and taking them to the garbage can. When they leave they pick the garbage bag out of the can, and drive off. You cant tell me they dont know what they are doing. 

As far as the previous poster, what have the democrats done to stop the influx of illegals other than give them drivers licenses, and offer amnesty?


----------



## VA703 (May 3, 2008)

How do you know they were illegal? Did you ask them? You just assumed. Shame on you. 


Side note.
What about the people that employee illegals? Dont just blame illegals in this country.


----------



## callou2131 (Jul 22, 2008)

They were illegal. I know this because DNR has checked this same group before, (I know and talk to the DNR officer regularly) They are there almost every night, yet all have california drivers licenses with out of state fishing licenses. I agree with you 100% about fining companies. The bust they just did in AA county got like 45 illegals from one painting company, yet the painting company was not fined. 10 g's a piece would have taught them a lesson.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

saltandsand said:


> Yeah... they are illegal illegals illegally catching illegal fish and illegally taking illegally large numbers of illegal fish and illegally using illegal methods to catch illegal fish and then the illegals are illegally disregarded by the authorities who are themselves acting illegally about stopping the illegals from illegally catching illegal fish with illegal methods and illegally keeping the illegal fish thereby creating a situation where I am illegally being deprived of the illegal licensing fees that are used to stock fish and support the illegals with their illegal fishing activities and which supports the dumbkoff DNRs folk who are illegally performing their jobs with the illegally taken license fees that I was stupid enough to LEGALLY pay. Argh... just another one to peg on the politicians.



im going to have my girlfriend read that to me tonight, every time she says illegal, im going to take a drink.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

fyremanjef said:


> im going to have my girlfriend read that to me tonight, every time she says illegal, im going to take a drink.


Cheers! :beer:


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

*The Real Issue*

Guys, don't sidetracked. The issue is people keeping under legal sized fish, the issue is not about illegal aliens. (It's difficult to know if one was, or was not. I dont bring my birth cert to fishing!) If they were, others allowed them in and we have to live with it. Keeping illegal-sized fish is The Issue and let's stay on it and device a way to stop it. Let face it, we all know that mankind have depleted the earthly natural resources, let's not allow this one to be depleted also.


----------



## callou2131 (Jul 22, 2008)

I have kicked a couple of fish buckets back into the water. I have a carry permit though so I don't reccomend others doing this. The only real solution is to hire more DNR. This isnt going to happen, even with the doubling in cost of our fishing licenses, and huge tax increases, the money is wasted instead of using it towards the bay. Thanks again O'malley.


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

fyremanjef said:


> im going to have my girlfriend read that to me tonight, every time she says illegal, im going to take a drink.


:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


saltandsand said:


> Cheers! :beer:


:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


callou2131 said:


> I have kicked a couple of fish buckets back into the water. I have a carry permit though so I don't reccomend others doing this. The only real solution is to hire more DNR. This isnt going to happen, even with the doubling in cost of our fishing licenses, and huge tax increases, the money is wasted instead of using it towards the bay. Thanks again O'malley.


Careful, carry permit doesn't get you off the hook, I don't know your laws but in VA carrying is just a way to give money, if you do use your firearm, you'll be paying $1000's to the government/courts, and hope that your jury is on your side.

it's a horrible catch 22!


----------



## HokieDJ (Apr 28, 2008)

If you feel so mighty and righteous with a permit why don't you mosey on down to the local crack den and bust some crackheads? 

Yes I get mad when the a**holes keep illegal fish but leave the enforcement to the DNR. And let's not label them illegals because you don't know if they are PERIOD. I seen ALL races do it regardless of their legal status.




callou2131 said:


> I have kicked a couple of fish buckets back into the water. I have a carry permit though so I don't reccomend others doing this. The only real solution is to hire more DNR. This isnt going to happen, even with the doubling in cost of our fishing licenses, and huge tax increases, the money is wasted instead of using it towards the bay. Thanks again O'malley.


----------



## callou2131 (Jul 22, 2008)

HokieDJ said:


> If you feel so mighty and righteous with a permit why don't you mosey on down to the local crack den and bust some crackheads?
> 
> Yes I get mad when the a**holes keep illegal fish but leave the enforcement to the DNR. And let's not label them illegals because you don't know if they are PERIOD. I seen ALL races do it regardless of their legal status.


Actually that is what I do for a living. Mosey in to the local crackhouse and bust crackheads that is. And to the previous poster, I would NEVER flash nor use my firearm unless it was warranted IE another firearm/weapon pulled. 

Leaving the enforcement to DNR is a joke. It isn't their fault either. The DNR has no money, not enough officers, and are spread so thin it is ridiculous. You would think that with the DOUBLING in price of all our fishing licenses, that they may be able to hire one or two more officers in each area. 

Washington Times Oct. 3 2007
ANNAPOLIS - When the Maryland Department of Natural Resources calls the state's outdoors writers together for a briefing, it rarely passes along any real news blockbusters. However, there are interesting tidbits that might affect Marylanders and even Virginians who visit the state. 

Newly reappointed Secretary of Natural Resources John Griffin (he served earlier stints under Gov. Parris N. Glendening's administration) let it be known that tough days lie ahead for the DNR, which could find getting increased funding difficult during these days of budget shortfalls.

So we are basically going to go back to the awful times of when Spendenning was Governor, and the bay was at its worst ever. Funny how O'malley and Glendenning are the "environmental" governers, yet Erlich did more for the bay than either of them combined. Must be George Bush's fault


----------



## HokieDJ (Apr 28, 2008)

callou2131 said:


> Actually that is what I do for a living. Mosey in to the local crackhouse and bust crackheads that is. And to the previous poster, I would NEVER flash nor use my firearm unless it was warranted IE another firearm/weapon pulled.
> 
> Leaving the enforcement to DNR is a joke. It isn't their fault either. The DNR has no money, not enough officers, and are spread so thin it is ridiculous. You would think that with the DOUBLING in price of all our fishing licenses, that they may be able to hire one or two more officers in each area.


Walking up to some A-Hole and kicking his fish bucket is a confrontation that could lead to such a thing. What if he's packing heat and you were there at the right moment. Do you really want to start gun fight over 4" fish just because you felt it was within your right to take the law into your hands?

DNR may be understaffed but there could be ways to leviate that. Just remember there's alot of understaffed govt personell out there like the police. Do you think they have the time and man power to put up speed traps to stop speeding on the beltway?


----------



## callou2131 (Jul 22, 2008)

Actually we do. We also consistently run DWI checkpoints. All on over time. The same job needs to be accomplished regardless of personell, so government employees get huge amounts of overtime. Not so with DNR. Their budget is so miniscule that they can't pay it. For us it would be cheaper to hire more officers, than to keep working officers 60-70 hours a week. We hire constantly and have had huge recruiting drives for the past few years. Problem is qualified candidates. Dnr has not been hiring for years. When you have a total of 4 Dnr agents working from Sandy point to almost cambridge, you wont get alot done. The only place that they are consistently at is Kent Narrows. Maybe once a week. Their office is right at matapeake, yet you still see people consistently keeping too many and too small fish. they know that there is no recourse, as DNR is stretched so thin. The solution is to cut stupid pet projects (like O'malley flying around the country to support Hillary on MY tax dollars) and fund the DNR properly so we have years of great fishing ahead of us.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

callou2131 said:


> Actually we do. We also consistently run DWI checkpoints. All on over time. The same job needs to be accomplished regardless of personell, so government employees get huge amounts of overtime. Not so with DNR. Their budget is so miniscule that they can't pay it. For us it would be cheaper to hire more officers, than to keep working officers 60-70 hours a week. We hire constantly and have had huge recruiting drives for the past few years. Problem is qualified candidates. Dnr has not been hiring for years. When you have a total of 4 Dnr agents working from Sandy point to almost cambridge, you wont get alot done. The only place that they are consistently at is Kent Narrows. Maybe once a week. Their office is right at matapeake, yet you still see people consistently keeping too many and too small fish. they know that there is no recourse, as DNR is stretched so thin. The solution is to cut stupid pet projects (like O'malley flying around the country to support Hillary on MY tax dollars) and fund the DNR properly so we have years of great fishing ahead of us.


They are all over the Patapsco now, thankfully.


----------



## master69 (Apr 29, 2009)

I tought I was looking up a posting about fishing at fletcher's, and instead I found this. Don't get me wrong I completly agree with you. It also pisses me off when I see people taking illegal fish or fishing without licenses that we all had to pay. But the only problem I see with this is Now I don't even want to go fishing there. Because of fear of being steryotyped (I'm latino or spanish as some of you may call me) I do not know much about fishing, I just know I love it. Whether I catch anything or not. I follow the rules eventhough most of my fishing is catch and release. I just don't want a whole bunch of pissed off fisherman giving me dirty looks just because of my ethnicity.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

master69 said:


> I tought I was looking up a posting about fishing at fletcher's, and instead I found this. Don't get me wrong I completly agree with you. It also pisses me off when I see people taking illegal fish or fishing without licenses that we all had to pay. But the only problem I see with this is Now I don't even want to go fishing there. Because of fear of being steryotyped (I'm latino or spanish as some of you may call me) I do not know much about fishing, I just know I love it. Whether I catch anything or not. I follow the rules eventhough most of my fishing is catch and release. I just don't want a whole bunch of pissed off fisherman giving me dirty looks just because of my ethnicity.


as with anything else, don't let the masses control or dictate your actions. Please, by all means if you enjoy fishing go and enjoy yourself. The bay is no one person or ethnic groups playground. Again, please go enjoy and fish, if nothing else, maybe your helping to clear stereotypes.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Try this*

If you walk up to a place and feel slightly uncomfortable. Pull out your license and ask if the water is called tidal or non-tidal. Then say my license says both but I just want to know This is a great ice breaker and often leads to some great conversation..........

I know this from experience


----------



## callou2131 (Jul 22, 2008)

bigpapamd1 said:


> thats what happen when the US decided to hire individuals who are illegal so they can pay them below min-wages under the table. so dont blame the illegals , blame "GEORGE BUSH"!!!
> and yes the older fella was in his rt to complain as i would have too!!!


I guess since Obamessiah just said he didnt want to close the borders, he should be blamed now. I am sure you agree 

To the other poster, being latino has nothing to do with it. There are many that fish at kent narrows that I fish with, and talk too. It is the few that ruin for the many.


----------



## superdodgeball (Sep 9, 2008)

saltandsand said:


> Several apparent illegals, not talking about country of origin, were run off the Patapsco River by DNR. They were "netting trout" but not a single fine was written. An older gentleman raised issue and was almost arrested. This crap is outta control.


That's WRONG!!!
You should have gotten the DNR Rep's name and reported him/her...


----------



## dckid (Sep 17, 2008)

Let me share my two cents if you all won't mind. If you are an illegal alien, you know you are illegal so at least you act like legal so nobody will suspect that you are illegal. You need to learn to follow the laws of this country (don't you play that game of "no habla engles" because none of us here is buying it, you just bought your bloodworm not from mexico but from an english speaking guy, we know you can understand and speak a little english otherwise you will not survive) You already have violated several laws, at least, show that you are a civilized person and not act like a pig. We who are citizens and legals (born or legal immigrants) of this great country just want to enjoy fishing. We don't want trouble but you, yes you, are pushing us. You pee everywhere, you leave your trash everywhere, you cross somebody's line and dont even apologize, worst you cut somebody's line that you crossed ones he blinks, you play your music loudly as if you own the whole place, you talk as if you are in a "fiesta", you bring home undersize or over the limit fish. You drink alcoholic beverages while fishing even though you knew it is not permitted. Even if you are "legal immigrant" or a "citizen" of this country", it does not give us the freedom or leverage to disobey, all the more we should all feel that we have more responsibility to take care of this country. If we see anybody who will act like a "fool" (legal or illegal), we should have the nerve to tell that person to "chill out" in a nice way. Remember "soft answer, turns away anger". There are rules to follow so we can enjoy life not only in fishing but in everything. G. K. Chesterton said and I quote "before you pull down any fences know why it was put up there first". It was put up there so we can live in safety and enjoy life specifically "fishing" for years to come.


----------



## GrownManRunnin (Apr 8, 2007)

I am the person who called the DNR catch a poacher line on 3 Hispanic men who where throwing a cast net and keeping gracery bags of fish on the Patapsco between Daniels and the green bridge. This happened on one of the last days the temps were up near 90 a week or so ago. I don't care to argue about Illegal vs legal Immigrants but what these guys were doing was wrong. If this kind of activity goes on unchecked the fishery that already has plenty of other problems could easily be damaged. I am kind of torn about the outcome of this matter. It pisses me off that the DNR actually caught up with these guys and did nothing about it ...but I honestly thought that DNR wouldn't even show up. As far as letting them go and almost taking someone else to jail... that is ridiculous... If i was still there I would have most likely gone to jail because stuff like shouldn't just be let go. I guess the only good thing about the situation is that maybe the fact that DNR dealt with these guys, maybe it will keep them from coming back... I fish that area all the time so Poachers Beware!!! 1-800-635-6124... Poachers hotline...


----------

